# 76ers don't want to trade Iguodala?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Some in the Philadelphia media are calling for 76ers general manger Ed Stefanski to have a fire sale before the trade deadline passes. Stefanski acknowledges the team is underachieving and that he's talking with all the clubs, but he wants value back.
> 
> "We've been through the league more than once," Stefanski tells the Philadelphia Daily News. "We've talked to numerous teams. You never know until it gets closer to the deadline whether a deal is going to pop or not. But we are looking for value back. If we make a trade, we are looking to improve the basketball team, not just to get rid of players."
> 
> "Do we want to trade Andre Iguodala? No," Stefanski added. "But will we talk if people want to talk about him? Sure. It's just like if we talk to another team about another player. It's the same way. Where we are right now sitting, we don't have a lot that I would say is hot, but it's still plenty of time even though it's still a little over 2 weeks away. Things could heat up."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Stefanski knows his job is on the line. He has to do something, but moving Iguodala, Brand, and/or firing Jordan will mean him admitting that one of his signature moves were utter failures in putting together the roster.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't even understand why they ever wanted to move him unless it meant Brand left too.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre™ said:


> I don't even understand why they ever wanted to move him unless it meant Brand left too.


Exactly, the only instance in which trading Iguodala for expirings makes sense is if you use him and some combination of the other young assets on the team(Young, Speights, Holiday) to dump Brand's contract as well and completely start over. Moving Dalembert will be much, much easier next year as a serviceable center on an expiring contract, and Philadelphia wouldn't be in position to make a big splash in this summers' free agent market, so making cap room now doesn't do much for them. There's simply more cap space than big name free agents this summer, Philly would be dealing from a position of strength if they waited until July/August when GM's are panicking after striking out in free agency.


----------

